# toothy porker



## robert carter (Feb 19, 2017)

I was able to hunt a bit yesterday. I stopped by camp at Fort stewart where Martin and crew was at. They were gone so I ate Martins peach cobbler he left on the table. He is purty good with the dutch oven. Dendy came up and I made sure to shake his hand knowing some of the Dendy mojo would jump on me. Dendy and Chris Spikes are the luckiest varmits I know in the woods. No way I wouldn`t kill nothing after shaking his hand.
  Well as luck would have it I ran across a porker after about a mile of wandering around half lost. 18 yard heart shot with my new longbow Mr. Dave Johnson built for me and pork was on the ground. Bow is 52@27 and shot the pig with a 590 grain arrow with a grizzly broadhead. Arrow passed through and was hanging by the feathers on the other side. A good day. Thank you Lord.RC


----------



## Todd Cook (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice one Robert! I figured with you bunch of killers down there at the same time some pork was bound to go down. Nice bow too. I didn't know Mr Johnston was still making them.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Feb 19, 2017)

I knew it wouldn't take long to bloody that new bow ! Congrats swamper !


----------



## Dennis (Feb 19, 2017)

Good Job


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 19, 2017)

That's a big ole nasty pig. I knew you were gonna poke something when you left camp. I think I said that to John. I didn't do so good this time around.... um, I might need some of that mojo back if you didn't use it all up. 
Remember, though, you're the one who got me into this.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 19, 2017)

Good tusker RC.


----------



## jekilpat (Feb 19, 2017)

That's a goodun Robert. Congrats!


----------



## EJC (Feb 19, 2017)

Good deal, congrats!


----------



## Pointpuller (Feb 19, 2017)

Very nice.  Congrats.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 19, 2017)

Dendy luck for sure.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice, Good Job.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice! Dendy told me he appreciates the lesson you gave us....Good times by all there....

Dendy and me had fun w two sows and some little ones around us Thursday pm. He saw me running after he didn't shoot and didn't know why. I was chasing a little one....


----------



## Clipper (Feb 19, 2017)

glad you guys got to hunt.  Nice pig and nicer bow.  Congratulations on a successful hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2017)

Good job!


----------



## GA native (Feb 20, 2017)

That's a good looking bow. And it's already earning its keep.


----------



## AllAmerican (Feb 20, 2017)

Congrats Mr. Carter, it was a pleasure hanging with you at camp and listening to some tales.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 20, 2017)

Well done RC and sorry I missed the camp...work seems to always get in the way!  Glad y'all had a big time


----------



## BBowman (Feb 20, 2017)

Congrats Cuz! That's a good one. God is good!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 21, 2017)

way to whack em Robert ....


----------



## Allen Oliver (Feb 21, 2017)

You the man RC! Good one!!


----------



## Jayin J (Feb 21, 2017)

Great Hunt!!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats Robert.  I know yall had a good time.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 28, 2017)

That is a toothy hog for sure.  Nice.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice hog RC!


----------

